# First run with urethane edges



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Dino, I cannot say enough good things about those edges you sent us. Finally got a chance to use them. 4 installed on Western V plows and 1 one a 6.5 western on a jeep. They are so quite and forgiving when going over raised manhole covers, speed bumps etc. and plowing in general. Takes away alot of worries. My guys also loved them. Felt like a kid with a new toy  Now all the other guys want them on their plows. once again, thanks Dino::waving:


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

hey buddy where can i get one for my plow i would like to try one have you had good luck with them . tell me more about them thanks george


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

Hav`nt got to try my U edge yet. Other operators are ,of course being critical of it already. Saying it will never hold up on bumpy asphault,frozen gravel...... I remain optimistic . My greatest concern is that all of the good reports are coming from choice accounts (smooth asphault parking lots) whereas my stuff is heavy commercial pushing on the same lots for hours on end. Around with shipping docks...(industrial) rough stuff. I hope it will take it, after hearing so much good about the product.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I originally posted this in the SIMA Member Forum, on the SIMA web site:

This last storm we had, I spent 24 hours plowing in our Ranger. It has a Sno-Way plow, with a U edge, with a 6" overhang on the ends. I cannot even begin to tell you how great it was! I plowed a bunch of sites with obstacles that would have sent me through the windshield with a steel edge, and the U edge just bumped right over them, even with the downpressure on. This was my first plowing with a Sno-Way, and I was very impressed. The truck lights never dimmed, the plow is fast, and it never even tripped once, no matter what I hit.
The U edge scraped the same if not better than steel, even on hardpack clean ups after the storm was over and gone. The 6" overlap on the ends let me run curblines at all our sites I plowed to give us full widths. I pushed snow onto grass areas, and no turf damage at all. I took a small chunk out of one of the overlapped ends, but I am sure it was a steel catch basin that did it. By small, I mean VERY small. With a steel edge, again, I would have been throught the windshield, and I might have damaged the truck or plow.

This is the most I have ever used a U edge, and I am more of a fan than ever now.
---------------------------------------------

Many of our sites are large industrial ones, with pavement that should have be repaved years ago. When I bid the sites, I knew whoever we had plow them would have to deal with a lot of plow tripping. That was not the case when cleaning up with the Ranger after the pushers cleared them.

Like I said, the U edge just bumped right over the raised sections of concrete, trench drains, and manholes.

~Chuck


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I have a lot of nasty industrial lots that are in need of repaving & the U-edges have stood up to the abuse well. I've got over 200 hours of plow time on one of U-edges & we still haven't had to lower it, so it is wearing well & will last a long time. Ditto Chuck's comments. PS I installed that U-edge that Chuck got to use, so I'm glad to hear it didn't fall off LOL. I'm not to happy to hear that Chuck is abusing & tearing chunks out of it though


----------



## Nova (Jan 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bonzai _
> *Dino, I cannot say enough good things about those edges you sent us. Finally got a chance to use them. 4 installed on Western V plows and 1 one a 6.5 western on a jeep. They are so quite and forgiving when going over raised manhole covers, speed bumps etc. and plowing in general. Takes away alot of worries. My guys also loved them. Felt like a kid with a new toy  Now all the other guys want them on their plows. once again, thanks Dino::waving: *


Details? How much... How to get it... How long to get it, etc.

Inquiring minds need to know!


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

My concerns of durability on the harsh conditions of industrial lots were obviously without warrant . I do appreciate the rapid responses addressing this topic. I`m more confident about the product now that I know it`s being used with tremendous results.In fact , plowing although far from being carefree, will be a lot less stressful aproaching the manhole covers on one site in particular this year. Every time, no matter how slow or cautious those manhole covers would slam the daylights out of me .Really looking forward to plowing over them without tensing up and swearing.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I try to sell a product that I believe in, and I am in it for the long haul. So it wouldnt pay to make false claims. If anyone needs urethane edge info, feel free to call me at 860-608-1842 or email myself or Bruce Barger. We both are sponsors now of plowsite.
Thanks 
Dino Bruce and MPT


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> I try not sell a product that I believe in,....


Uhh, Dino, Did you mean to say that?


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

I'm going to half to wait for my second run with one to form my opinion. First time out with it I was very dissapointed. 
I beleive I did not wear enough of a bevel on the cutting edge and it kept riding up on the snow and not cleaning worth a damn. It did however back drag like a dream. 

I took it out to a dry parking lot and now have a nice bevel the whole thicknes of the edge where as before the bevel was only on the back half of the edge and the front was still square and not riding on the ground.

Looking forward to my next time out with it to join in on all the positive experiences from this edge.

Mark


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Mark<
I am sorry but I dont remember what type of plow your edge is on. If it is a fisher,their attack angle will compound the problem. Now that you have that edge worn in, I am sure things will be fine, if not, you at least can feel secure in knowing that I will buy the edge back if need be.
Dino


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

Dino,

My edge is on a Meyers 7.5. We spoke of the problem via landline and I have no problem with, or doubt of your customer support. After plowing the first time and checking the wear of the edge, I could see the cutting edge was not worn through the entire thickness (1.5") of the edge. 

Even though I was out for about 19 hrs the last snow, I'm only doing res work and the plow is up (in transit) more than down. I think I have a nice bevel on it now and should be able to get better plowing results along with the many other benifits.

I have only been out with it once so far and am open minded enough to see the possible problem with the attack angle. I will keep you posted.  

Mark


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

My first U-edge was on a 7.5 Meyers (ST) and the attack angle is fine on that type, compared to the Fisher. You won't wear a bevel all the way through the 1.5" of thickness for a long time, and you don't need that type of bevel. On that edge it took over 100 hours of heavy commercial plow time to wear that much (plow time, not plow & travel time). Hang in there, it will improve. I remember that the first couple of storms with them seem to not be any better than the steel, but since they've worn in they are so much better that I don't even remember that breaking in period anymore. I think of it as a fine wine, it needs to age a little before it gets to perfection. Only the aging in this case means getting worn in by use. Also check that you don't have a whole lot of overhang below the edge of your mold board, as this will affect performance. Good luck with it.


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

BRL,

I know it would take me years to wear this thing in just doig my res work. I took it out to a dry parking lot and made about 50-60 passes, forward & reverse. It has a nice bevel going on now. Just need some snow to try it out. I have about 1.5" below the moldboard so I dont think that's the problem.

I have faith that these edges are as good as everybody says. I don't think Dino could pay everybody off to rant & rave about them, but If so were's my cut???  

Mark


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

Could someone please post a picture of one of these edges. I am having a hard time picturing them in my head. They sould great. Thanks


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

www.articgroomer.com
this is the new web site Bruce Barger has been developing for the dealers.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I like the U edges so much that I have not bought a steel edge since I switched the first one over. They do require some break in,but they scrape very good once they are worn in,I dropped my newest U edge at 40 mph for about 2-3 miles on wet blacktop to break it in,i angles it left and right back and forth,it helped a lot,it scraped great after that.They do not wear much,and they hold up amazingly well. Locally guys have asked me how I can plow across the lawn,and not tear up any grass.I leave mine long too,and you can scrape right up to the curbs with no damage to the curb or the plow.On entrances the finished job looks much better,and leaves less snow to melt,and refreeze.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

First off its polyurethane not polyethylene, or UHMW. As for no difference between rubber and urethane, that is not true.One fact alone that is a major difference, rubber has a memory, and urethane doesnt. Read Chuck Smiths article in the last issue of Snow Business, he wrote a very insightfull and accurate piece.
Dino


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*article*

Where can I find Chuck's article in snow business ? Have a website for your U edges ? Thanks


----------



## butler L&S (Jan 30, 2001)

I just put my U-edge on my Boss 8'2" V plow along with the blue center shoe. I dropped the plow on dry pavement at about 10 mph for the first time and it jumped up and down violently. I'm glad I was not going 40 mph. I took the plow back to my shop and raised the undercariage on the truck to give the plow more of an angle of attack. This seemed to help put the plow still jumps, even at slow speeds. Is this normal because I'm on dry pavement or is something wrong?


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

it is normal to have chatter.... untill the edge breaks in. You can back the truck up on the pavement (preferably wet) and help to cut in the new edge.

How far is the back side of the urethane from the blade?


----------



## butler L&S (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm not sure I understand what you are asking. Do you mean how much urethane is below the moldboard? I lined the bottom of the U -edge up with the bottom of the new urethane center shoe.

If I drive backwards the plow rides smooth. When I drive forwards it bounces alot. The faster I go the higher it jumps. I would not consider this chatter.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Those new urethane snow catchers will only work with steel edges, unless you cut them down considerably. The urethane needs to be no more than 1.5 inches below the moldboard, or it will bounce, chatter, and worse yet, rip apart. 

The urethane snow catcher hangs at least 3-4 inches below the moldboard, and would need to be cut down to 1.5 inches below if you were going to use it with your new mpt edge.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

The stock center hoof needs to be cut down too for use with the U edge,i just let mine wear on its own.When i installed my edge,I installed it eactly tthe same height as the stock one,as measured at the front of the edge,With the thickness of the u edge,once the front of the u edge is toiuching th blacktop,the rear is worn down to about 1 1/2 " and it wont chatter.I drove mine down the road in the rain, i wouldnt do it dry for fear of overheating the edge,and i angled it full left then right as i was driving,it chattered if i went straight only,anlged full to left or right,no chatter. Once the egde is broken in,no chatter at all in any posi tion.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

www.articgroomer.com
What Dave(capt devo) said is very true. You need to readjust the amount of edge below your moldboard to no more than 2", 1.5" is recommended. Call me at 860-608-1842 and i will walk you through the install.
Dino


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

This is my first year with u-edges, and they are working well. Installed it on our Trackless sidewalk machine, I think they are a must have if you doing a lot of sidewalks, we do about 10 miles, and since the last storm we've put about 100 miles on the edges.
3 big differences over the steel 1. less tripping, the Trackles blade is a full trip design, and our sidewalks are about 1/3 concrete and 2/3 asphalt, the concrete slabs are never even after a winter and the u-edge slides right over the slabs, 2. after salting the u-edge cleans the sidewalks better, like a squeegee, taking the slush off, 3. the asphalt walks are also uneven, and the u edge cleans them much better. But I got to say hats off to MPT, and Dino the 1st edges we put on were 1" and weren't heavy enough, so they wore quickly and the corners tore, an e-mail to Dino and new 1 1/2" edges were sent as replacements, and as Dick Stacy from Maine used to say No Charge!
If your thinking of trying them, e-mail Dino, and don't be nervous, these people stand behind their product 100%

Bill


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

My MPT U edge has been installed on my 8` Curtis W/ Wings and it pateintly awaits in the back of the garage for a measurable snow. I have took it on wet asphault and drove as someone suggested , I operated left & right angle as we wheeled down the road. It wore the sharp edge off the bottom so I have confidence that it will do the job if and when we finally get ours. It shuddered when I backed up with plow down but I really don`t think it will be a problem. We installed at exactly 1.5 " below moldboard.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Bill thanks for the update, I was wondering how the replacement edges were working out. Gals to see you are now a satisfied customer, and that our customer service solved the problem.I also want to thank you for being a reasonable person. That helps in matter like this.
What happend is I assumed that this was alight plow, and that 1" thick would work, well that plow is rather heavy, and it sees alot of sidewalk, so we bumped it up to 1.5" thick edge, and it sounds like things are working ok now.
For anyone who may doubt if we stand behind our product, this should alay your fears.
Dino


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

This is probaly the closest comparison you can make between u-edges and steel. I have carbide edges on the front plow and just installed the MPT u-edge on the sidewing, the temp is -15C, (I think thats about 10F) the roadway is into a park and was treated with magic after the previous plow. The outer edge of the wing is pushing back old snow off the pavement


----------



## GVLawnCare (Jan 12, 2003)

*Urethane Edges*

I am sure this has been gone over before. I am thinking about getting a U-edge, and I understand that almost all of you guys are very satisfied with your U-edges. Now, heres my question... It has been said that if you plow gravel drives, it wont pick up any stones right? It has also been said that U-edges cut just as well if not better that a steel edge on pavement. If it wont pick up stones in a gravel drives, because its flexible, how will it cut on pavement? Seems to me that it would just fold over when you hit some hardpack snow. I am sure i am wrong, but maybe someone could explain thi s to me. Thanks very much and happy plowing guys!!


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

GV

Your assumption is correct. Though some here won't admit it. I have seen a u edge first hand ride over hardpack (which I came back with steel and scraped clean). Also It will still pick up stones and tear grass until they are frozen (same as steel) Both blades were 9ft Fisher MMs, so no difference in weight or style of blade that may have contributed. The U-edge blade actually weighs more because it has the steel edge holding the u-edge on.

The benefits of the edge are that they do last longer, are quieter and less shock on the plow. They do cost about 3 times that of a steel edge though.

You need to weigh the cost of the edge with the benefits. If you want to have to treat hardpack with a lot of salt to get it to break up then it may be worth it. I would rather pretreat, plow once, lay some mroe material and not have to come back to get up hardpack. Just my $.02, I am sure you will get some other opinions.

Bill, thanks for a great shot of the wing. It let me get a good look at the back of the blade. I am seriously considering one for next year.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have never said that urethane cuts as well as steel, and any who have called me can attest to that. They do however IMO cut no worse than steel. It is true that grassy areas can be pushed up if the ground is very wet, however if it is dry, and or even slightly frozen it will not peel up the sod. The reason that it works so well on gravel is the ability to bend when stones are impacted and the fact that it is 1.5" thick, it has a tendency to ride up over the gravel. However when on a very hard smooth surface such as asphalt, the leading edge will move the snow just like a steel edge. If you have slushy snow, it will work like a squeegy. 
The benifits of the u edge IMO far outweigh what little if any scraping ability you may give up. Like has been mentioned, if you buy an edge from me or Bruce, and you dont like it for any reason, even if it is just the color, I will buy it back. That is how much I believe in the product. U edges back blade alot better than steel, maybe that is where some have confused my statement. If ones does encounter hard pack with a u edge, what I have done if start with a corner of the area, and then peel it up, or if the area is small just back blade it, and it will come up.
"I would rather pretreat, plow once, lay some more material and not have to come back to get up hardpack."
Correct me if I am wrong, but if this plan of attack was followed, how did the hardpack ever form?
I hate to turn threads into sale pitches, but I have payed for the right to do so, and it seems that certain people keep comeing up with the same arguments, even tho real world experience and 100's of satisfied customers are not enough to satisfy them. I am sure glad that all these naysayers were not around when power angle was introduced, we would all me swinging plows by hand still. The fact of the matter is that they work, and I put my money where my mouth is.I also return things that dont belong to me.
Dino


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Bryan still doesn't have his coat back ? 
Wow...


----------



## GVLawnCare (Jan 12, 2003)

*U-Edges*

Dino- Thanks for the reply. I am not a naysayer of your product. I have never used one myself. I understand ALOT of people have nothing but good to say about your products. The part I think I would like best about them is the fact that if you hit a hard object (manhole etc...) that it wont transfer the energy to my plow, the U-edge will absorb it. Thanks for all the good info guys!! Have a nice day, and lets all pray for more snow.


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

The flexability has me concerned it could tear. I did some breaking in on a wet lot to speed things up before it snows but so far so good. I mounted mine with large washers cause I junked my old edge with out thinking. I will report after my 1st storm.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Have I seen an edge tear, yes. Most tears occur when flexing takes place over a prolonged period of time when more than 2" of material is exposed. As Tom from Pineisland referred to earlier this year, he stopped using the old edge as a hold down plate. I think that may be a good idea. Seems that edge with sharp corners and compound this problem, when flexing, it could cut the material, and also lead to a tearing issue.
Just something to keep our eyes on.
Dino


----------



## rick barnes (Oct 15, 2001)

*U EDGE*

got to use my new U edge this AM, DON"T LIKE IT "NA"
Just kidding, it worked really well, started out with light 2" of fluffy
that later became slush. salted some areas last night as snow was comming down. On my first large lot I pushed it about 30 min. less time than normal. 
I put the U on my Boss 7.6, & Pro Wings, really made the wings work better.
picked up a new act that is gravel, took 35 min. to plow, the caretaker told me that the last time it was plowed, they took over an hour & 1/2 to do the lot and pushed a lot more gravel than I did, So Gino count me in on the happy plowers on the U
The only thing I did notice is the skipping as I backdragged on pavement, but I'm sure it will stop as the edge cuts in.
Now gonna have to put one on my 48" sidewalk tractor. I'm sure Dino can fix me up with something

Thanks again
Rick
:waving:


----------



## JYARNO (Feb 2, 2003)

*Urethane Edge/Fisher Plow*

Well guys, this is my first post. I've been lurking for months and learning. I purchased an MPT edge from Dino a few months back and I need to ask him a question. It pertains to this topic so excuse me if it appears that I'm "high-jacking" the thread. Anywho, I have the yellow edge monted on a brand new 8' Fisher MM2, 1.5" below the tripedge with no steel cutting edge in the front. I raised the "A-frame" one hole to re-level it. Dino, I talked to you on the phone for a little while when I ordered it and you recomended breaking in the metal trip edge before installing the U-edge. Although, I sincerely believe that you know what your talking about, I did not do this. My driveway(not really mine, I rent) is relatively steep, dirt and eroding badly to the point that large rocks are starting to protrude from the ground. I did not want to risk damage to my truck plowing my cheap landlords POS driveway, so I put the U-edge on right away. I only plow for myself and family, I'm not a Professional or plow commercially. Here's my question (finally) you've mentioned several times that there is something about the Fisher trip angle that may effect U-edge performance. Is there some way to compensate for this, like raise the "A-frame" up one more hole? I've succesfully plowed this driveway several times this year and its ability to ride over the rocks is phenominal! And I have no complaints at all. I'm just wondering if I am not acheiving the optimal performance from the edge due to this trip angle issue. Thanks to all for the info you've given me over the past few months. I'll be here lurking and learning.

Lee


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Jyarno,
Welcome to Plowsite! If you read the Owner's Manual for your Fisher blade it says in there to wear the trip edge in a little before mounting any cutting edge (steel, polyurethane, rubber). In your particular case, working with a dirt driveway, the Fisher angle situation that has been mentioned would not have any negative effect on your plowing IMO. I have seen the Fisher mold board angle affect scraping asphalt all the way down though, & I have posted about this in past threads here. The angle of those plows makes the U-edge ride up over snow a little, instead of allowing the best edge angle to cut across the pavement. However, now that this edge has been on that plow for a couple of years now, I notice this is less of a problem, and I believe this is because the U-edge has now worn into a good edge for the angle it works at. 

CT18,
I salt my lots at the beginning of snow storms and never have a problem with hardpack (as my comments above show, I did have a small problem with this on the U-edge on my Fisher MM before it was worn in). Since most of your posts have shown that you would never try one, and you said you came back with your plow, I'm assuming this may have been a friend or another plower you are speaking of? Is it possible that that conmtractor didn't pre treat that lot & that his U-edge was relatively recently installed? I know you posted this same statement in past posts (last year or before?), so I'm wondering if that other plower has found that the U-edge is performing better now that it has probably worn in a little? I am the only person around here using Urethane on trucks so far, so all of my subs have steel edges. When we are finished plowing the lots I find that the sections or lots that the subs were on have a coating of snow still, while the parts or lots that my trucks did are generally down to asphalt, as a result of the squeegee effect mentioned. Then we hit them with a little salt & they're black & wet when the sun hits them, or it takes a little longer on cloudy days, but they're not icy at least.


----------



## OffRoadPlow (Dec 30, 2002)

*He Bragged.....*

Ok, so no I do not use one YET, but yes have seen and spoke to someone who does. I was out of town (where they were actually getting snow) visiting a friend and saw the only one I have seen in use and spoke to him when he was done with the lot he was doing. 
First off I noticed the sound,, quiet, how about I hear more from a steel edge when I am in my truck with the windows up than I did with his U edge and I was outside... Second, he could not say enough about them and the effects of the combo of pre treat and the u edge. He said aside from great perfomance he also liked that he was able to do his res account at any time in the morning because there were no complaints about the noise...
I will be happy to post again after I get one, but have seen what I need to be in the market for one......


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Hey Lee, good to hear from you again. If the plow is working, meaning clearing the snow, then you should be fine.
The fisher base angle does lead forward quite a bit, add to it that the edge hangs 1.5" below that and the plow will really have a tendency to ride up over things, and not scrape real well. Try the Third hole as that should raise the a frame in the back and help the plow scrape better. As I recall you have a pretty long driveway that you are plowing there.
Keep me in the loop.
I am sorry to all the members here that are tired of reading urethane postings, but at least I didnt contaminate a different thread.
Dino


----------



## ebaron (Dec 27, 2002)

*Fisher U-edge / pre-machine?/backblading*

Dino, No need to apologize! The minutes we take on this thread is likely saving many of us hours of trial and error. MPT is lucky to have you as dealer.

Here are my questions (they may have been discussed somewhere). I am getting ready to put my 1.5" thick MPT U-edge on a new 8' Fisher MM2. The plow has about 24 hours on it, so there is some wear on the base angle, but it is leaving behind hardpack, especially since I have to backblade most of my drives first. (no u-edge on it yet).

1.) To speed the breakin, is it worth trying to get an angle into the bottom of the U-edge before install with a tablesaw or router?

2.) Has anyone ever experimented or used some type 'backblade attachment' on a Fisher to help it scrape better when backblading? I have heard of some type of hinged versioned but can't find one. Or maybe this will be resolved with the U-edge.

My apologies to everyone if these ?? were already covered somewhere else, but I could not find the detail I needed.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

In fact a former plowsite member who past away last year Eric ELM, had done this regarding cutting the angle before mounting. On most plows 5-10 degrees will work fine, however on the fisher I would say 15-20degrees miter will be needed. In fact when I install the center wiper piece on western fisher v plows, I rip the angle before I install. 
That being said, I think that many are really overthinking the edge install. I have never ripped the angle into any of the edges I have installed, and they all seem to work fine. In fact we installed an edge on a fisher 8' plow a few weeks back, and even the first run out with it, not broken in, it seemed to work fine. But if you do rip the angle in, it wont hurt anything.
Now the u edges do back blade pretty well, you will have to if after you do the install, how it performs for you. Also use the adjusment holes between the a frame and the push beam, to help get a better angle of attack on the base angle.
Dino


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Ed, Western has released the Pro Plow 2, which has a back blade attachment on it. I do not think there will be one (like the Western) for the Fisher, because it is a trip edge design. The trip edge means the back blade would have to be back far enough to allow the edge to trip.

With residentials, the less you drive on them before back blading the better. Try plowing into the driveway a short distance, then lift the blade, and back blade the pile you plowed, out. Repeat a few times until you have enough room to plow everything out.

Hardpack is a major problem with residentials, since most don't want a pre treat, and drive on it over and over before you plow it.

~Chuck


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

i agree with chuck, 

i dont have any u-edges yet, but on all my residentials i usually plow forward up to the door, then pick up the blade and drop it on or over the pile and pull it back.

this seems to work best on the driveways to get up the hardpack.

i would imagine i would do the same with a u-edge, when that time comes.


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

I just finished my 1st storm with the U edge. It does chatter bad while keeping the blade strait, any one know why? Angled it's fine. Back dragging is great, much better than steel. Forward, the same as steel although I have one drive that is crowned bad and it did better than the steel because it flexes.
The problem is I am now missing a corner on the edge almost 6 inches long. I didn't hit anything and I have done this route plenty of times to know the bumps.

Overall the edge works but needs to be broken in before using it, the chattering is horrible.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Usually chatter and a rip would both point to the same thing, the edge being mounted too low, ie. more than 1.5 inches or so below the moldboard.


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

It's only 1 1/4 inches below and it only chatters while strait, a position I don't use till cleaning up and it tore with about 2 hours of use. A-frame is leval as well.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Ebaron,
1. IMO it is better to let the U-edges break their own angles in naturally with the plow. This is because each plow will have its own eccentricities that are unique to it, that we wouldn't be able to correctly guess when ripping a miter into it. Plus one person may have properties they most often plow with it angled left, another angled right most often, etc., etc, and I believe the Urethane will naturally wear into the best angle based on the use it gets. 
2. You will find that the U-edge will back blade much better than the steel edge did on the Fisher. Especially if you make A-frame adjustments as Dino had mentioned. You probably won't need to add an edge after using the U-edge.

Joey D,
Did you break that edge in a little before using? By this I mean take it to a closed lot & drive backwards with it down for a little while until it starts to have a slight angle cut into the edge? This will help get past the chatter period. A tear could be from any number of reasons. Along with what Pineisland said, another suspect I could think of is that the bolts may be tightened too much? This compresses the Urethane & makes it weaker & could result in premature failures when installed incorrectly. I have edges that are several years old with a couple of hundred hours of plowing on each, and there may be a couple of little quarter sized chunks less than a 1/2" deep missing. But they do not affect the performance of the edges so far.


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

We are in our third season with the Artic Groomer edges and I'd shoot you if you tried to take them off any of our trucks. We have the newest on the Snoway Predator 32 and it is simply fantastic. We'll be adding the edges to the side wings as soon as UPS gets them here. Our oldest edge has only minor chips and when compared to the steel edge it replaced (after the u edge was used for two seasons) it showed much less wear.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

New edge is on its way in the AM. I have installed many u edges and they usually only tear when hung more than 2" below the base angle. They also usually wont chatter either unless they are hung way down, however I did say usually. When we get the old edge back, we will examine and see what cause the problem.
Sorry for the bad edge.
Like I mentioned I just installed an edge on a subs truck, with no break in at all it never chattered, it also scraped fine as well. Try raising the a frame so that the back is higher than the front, use the top set of holes on the a frame.
Dino


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

It happens. I was out plowing again tonight and the edge is better, no chatter while strait. 

Dino, Thanks again


----------



## JYARNO (Feb 2, 2003)

*Third Hole*

Dino, I raised the pushbeam up to the 3rd hole. I'll let you know how it works after the next storm.

Lee


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

*The good and the bad*

Tried u edges for the first time this year with mixed results. On the Sidewing they're great, quite the plow down, and scrape as well or better in some cases then the carbides on my V plow. But there is also not a lot of weight on it, but I did rip the outer edge on some ice. On the trackless they work in certain snow conditions, so we changed edges, depending on snow conditions. The big downfall of u-edges is ice, it tears the heck out of them. The 1 1/2 " thick edge on the trackless is toast, worn out, with about a 800 miles on it. Most of the wear and tear was when we switched back to the plow from the blower, and the edges of the sidewalk were ice, it destroyed the first couple of inches on the outer edges of u edge, so we had to switch back to the steel edges, to cut the ice down and widen the walks a bit. Now with warmed temps and wet snow the u edges really shine, the clean so much better, on the rough surfaces.
So they're not the be all end all, I wouldn't put them on my V plow, because I would need a least a couple of sets per winter, which is too expensive, ( stock Fisher only lasted 6 weeks) I'll stick to the carbides, I can get at least 2 seasons out them. I would look at another set for the Trackless next year, but 2"X8 so I could get a whole season out of one. 
PS The 1" thick U-edge for the wiper in the center of the V plow is the best I come across, I don't know why Fisher hasn't discovered it?

Bill


----------



## Vince Panaroni (Feb 13, 2000)

Ed,

If you encounter that much ice, you should look at one of our other edges. We make four (4) different types. I would suggest that use try one of our type III edges, and I assure you that you will not tear it up as you claim you did with your typeI

We use these edges on municialities and state highway as well as airports with no effect.

It is putting the right combination of products together to acheive a result.

The blades that we sent to you were free and for your evalluation, I would have liked to have known these results so as we could have made the necessary adjustments for you as you used the blades.

I know the weather is different where you are than it is in other areas, but if your taking part in an evaluation, please consider where the item you are evaluating came from and let someone know so as I said before other adjustments could be made for you.

Please contact me at our office so as I can evaluate in more detail your findings.


Vince Panaroni, MPT


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

We have three years of experience with the U edges and love them. We encountered some difficulty with a Type I edge on one of our big lots, with lots of holes, ice, and very heavy snow on top of it. It got chewed up a little, particularly on the ends, but continues to work well.

MPT is outstanding about product support. We will probably be putting type II or maybe type III on the trucks that plow that lot and the big neighborhoods we do where the streets aren't in very good shape, depending on what Vince's analysis is of the edge after they study it.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Vince could you go into a bit more detail as to the differences in the types of edges? I was not aware of any differences in the edges other than thickness. Is it simply a difference in compounds? What is the price difference? We too have used a 1.5" edge on our Fisher with mixed results, some tearing and inability to scrape as well as a steel edge. Thank you, and any info you may have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vince Panaroni (Feb 13, 2000)

As with most products, to best serve an industry a manufacturer must have a full arsenal of products to do the intended tasks. In our case we have developed over the years with the help and assistance of people like Peter Beering, Dino, Bruce Barger, Alan Nadeau, Chuck Smith and others four, (4) different types of urethane cutting edges designed for different job conditions. Not unlike when you guy go out to move snow you have in your trucks, shovels, sanders, salt etc to get the job done. We do the same. For example, we had to come up with a totally different compound for our pusher edges. Thanks to RCS Sno Pros and Steve Sepaniak, who worked with us for 2 years to develope the best urethane cutting edges for pushers, because of its unique physical properties. Guys like Peter Beering who spend winters, summers, springs and falls in data gathering and input helped us develope our new type II. We have to recognize that the majority of plows on the road are nine (9) feet and under and are attached to every style of pick-up, SUV, one tons etc etc, and over the past 5 years we have developed our type I to handle these applications. Remember, when ordering an edge like you guys order plows, certain terrain and where you are working become very important. I believe that all or dealers understand working conditions, but if yours are different than concrete or ashphalt roads, other parameters must be used. 

For example if your using a nine (9) foot plow and your jobs take you from good roads to gravel roads, you can do either of two (2) things move up to a type II blade or else instead of a 1 1/2 inch thick edge go to a two (2) inch thick edge. 

Another example of adjustment would be like some of airport client do, to save their metal edges thay "Sandwitch" the urethane blade even with the metal edge so as the urethane picks up all the shock and allows the metal edge to run even. Some of our state highway trucks are now doing this and with the metal edge working in unison with the urethane edge, all the ice and and hard pack can be more easily worked. Those in the know have told me over the years that its not the edge that removes ice and hardpack its the salt and bring tha makes it slushy that allows the plows to work.

I do a considerable amount of plowing up here in Northern New Hampshire. I still have over 5 feet of snow in my pastures. I have a new 40 HP Massey Ferguson tracktor which I plow with and I can apply enough down pressure to lift my front end off the surface and put unbelievable pressure on my edge. I plow over 20 to 30 miles of gravel and class V roads here with well over 600 hours and I haven't had to drop my edge down to the second notch. 

One airport in particular used three (3) sets of Carbide edges on its 24 foot plow when I first installed our urethane edges. Three (3) years later he finally dropped the urethane down to the second notch.

Finally, each of our four (4) types of urethane are formulated differently, and the costs are slightly different as job applications differ.

Once again, our offices and myself are always available for data, and information. We are always looking to improve our product line, and as you know, we support our dealers and stand behind our products. If you don't like the product, send it back but at least let us know why.

You guys out there are the ones that we generate our information from so keep asking and we will keep trying to improve on what data you generate to us.

Thanks again for all your imput and constructive help and don't forget, our phones do ring.......


vince Panaroni


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Since MPT is a Plowsite sponsor, and since we are obviously Net savvy folks for being here in the first place, I'll add their web site so people can check that out also from the comforts of their computer stations 

Home Page:
http://www.sarbek.com/what_is_mpt/index.shtml

Snow plow edges:
http://www.sarbek.com/ice_snow/plow_blade_edges.shtml


----------



## Bill c (Jan 30, 2000)

I am very pleased with the urethane edge installed on our 50" v-plow atv.We ripped an 8" edge in half and it is awesome on the sidewalks.When I decide on which plow to buy for the 2500 hd I will call dino for another edge.


----------

